# Pure black cat needs home (terrible timing)



## FL cowfarm (Sep 3, 2010)

She did it again. Bagheera swiped at our son, John. Not a bad scratch but it was truly uncalled for. He was sitting on the couch, not bothering her, and she was curled up on the back of the couch. Not fair. We need to re-home her. This is the second scratch on our toddler's face.

We have been very careful with her around John because she can be temperamental. But this is ridiculous. We have shooed her away to teach her not to stand her ground but she just won't learn. If John comes across her in his daily adventures, she stands her ground and flattens her ears. She never hisses or growls but her intent is clear.

She is a very loving kitty to us and loves to snuggle with you at night. She just does not like little kids. Period. I think she would be a lovely kitty for anyone because she is so very friendly. She charms every guest we have because she claims the guest bed and can snuggle without having to share (our other kitties are too shy to snuggle with guests). 

She will talk to you if you displease her. I have to burrito wrap her to clip her claws and she yowls and threatens me the whole time. She is also quite grumpy at the vet's office. Our vet thinks she is part Siamese which could account for her mouth and "cattitude". 

My husband described her personality best. He watched as she purred and rubbed on me while her whole body just writhed with joy as I petted her but as soon as I picked her up, he said, "She went from 'I LOVE you' to 'I HATE you!' in less than a millisecond." LOL!

I think she would be more relaxed in a house where she could have her own person who she could snuggle with at night. She is terribly jealous of the other cats and John but I don't think she necessarily needs to be an only cat. She loves dogs. Go figure.

One pure black cat available to good home. Just in time for Halloween. She's spayed, currently vaccinated, always been an indoor kitty, and only four years old. Any takers? Seriously? 

I am too terrified to post this anywhere other than with cat folks because of Halloween.

I'll post pictures later if anyone is interested.


----------



## crazycatlady88 (Sep 25, 2010)

Whenever I'm rehoming a cat, I try to post a cute video of them. When people can see them rubbing and purring or playing they fall for them harder. Hope this helps, good luck


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Too bad you dont' live closer to PA!


----------



## FL cowfarm (Sep 3, 2010)

A video is a good idea! I'll make one tomorrow. 

I do have to 'fess up about one spoiled habit she has. She insists on water directly from the tap. Hehehe!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey there, Little Cow! Our Skippyjon Jones (_Siamese mix_) likes to drink from the tap, too. I think he wants to be a person and not a cat.
I hope you'll be able to re-home Bagheera. We have 2 ferals we are in the process of socializing before taking them to be spayed/neutered and the female is black. The plan is for them to be barncats, but typically, barncats wind up as housecats before too long. 
Can you post her at your vet's office?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Bagheera. I think cats don't understand that kids are just small, awkward people. Ninja met his first child tonight, and was unsure of what to make of him. Ninja is very outgoing and confident so it was odd to see him puffed up and hissing. (He came around after a few minutes of the kids petting him) These were older kids, I don't know what he would have done with a toddler that knows nothing of how to interact with a cat. 

Anyway, point being, she's really not doing it to be mean or bad, she just doesn't understand. I hope you find a good home for her. If you can possibly hold off advertising her TOO much until after halloween it would probably be best. 

Good luck!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I wish you luck rehoming her. I just wanted to chime in on the cats don't understand kids comment. 

In my experience, some cats are just more tolerant of kids and others are not. In my own home, Egypt can be very aggressive at times with food, toys, etc. She is a rough and tumble kind of cat all around, but has NEVER turned that aggression towards my 6 year old who chases her, picks her up constantly, and just never gives her a moment of privacy. I have to remind her constantly that the cat needs a break. But, Egypt just lets herself be picked up....you get the jist. My 6 year old reminds me of Elmira from Looney Tunes when she's playing with poor Egypt.

On the other hand, Azalia is as gentle a cat as they come. She's sweet and wants to cuddle and be petted all the time, but she has a limit. She has never scratched my 6 year old outright, but she's batted at her plenty of times without claws extended and hissed very sternly. She's actually younger than Egypt so I don't think it's anything age specific. It is just their individual temperaments.

Some cats can tolerate more handling from a child and others simply cannot.


----------



## FL cowfarm (Sep 3, 2010)

*Bagheera has a home!!*

Great update! 

After an exhaustive two weeks of trying every no-kill shelter and rescue I could find, armed with a hearty donation, of course, Bagheera found finally her niche here on our own farm. 

Out of desperation, we put her in an extra large dog crate and set it up in the barn with food, water, toys, brand-new snuggly bed, and a litter box. She cried pitifully the first night as I closed the barn door (cue my heart breaking). Our barn is secure from large night-time creatures and our other barn kitty, Ginger, didn't seem to mind the intrusion. Four days later, I felt she was ready, so I left the crate open during the day and shut her in at night for two more days. Now, she is happily enjoying her new freedom and seems much more relaxed and happy out there. Oh, and the mice? The ones brave enough to stay after our first barn kitty came home are long gone now. Bagheera has precision and determination when it comes to mice! She didn't even complain when I dosed her with the flea and tick treatment. She is definitely in her element now. :catmilk

Our total kitty count: 5. 
3 indoor. 2 outdoor. All spayed/neutered and fully vaccinated.


----------



## FL cowfarm (Sep 3, 2010)

I am naughty! Okay, pictures tonight! :cool

Hi Heidi! Yep, it's me Little Cow! (We raise small bovines, in case anyone was wondering, LOL!).


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If you going to make her an outdoor farm cat be sure you still feed her and her companion at the barn. Cats cant live on mousing alone. But you may already know this.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Glad to hear Bagheera is doing so well and just needed to be relocated on the property  By the way, I love her name.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It sounds like you've found a solution that will work for everyone.


----------



## FL cowfarm (Sep 3, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> If you going to make her an outdoor farm cat be sure you still feed her and her companion at the barn. Cats cant live on mousing alone. But you may already know this.


You know, I heard that some idiot barn owners don't feed their mousers but I've never actually seen anything but fat, well-fed barn kitties. Ours are fed a high quality cat food twice per day and their water is freshened. They hunt because they enjoy it.


----------

